# Krähen vs. Reiher



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

nun brauche ich mir ja nicht mehr den Kopf zerbrechen wie ich den __ Reiher von meinen Koi fernhalte ;-)
Die Krähen scheinen das schon für mich übernommen zu haben.  
ne echt, hab ich doch jetzt schon öfter beobachtet das sie der Reiher aus ihrer Lufthoheit vertreiben.  
Ein gekrächzte.... sie __ fliegen alleine oder im Schwarm hinter dem Reiher her und verjagen ihn.
Finde ich gut. Nicht das ich Reiher nicht mag, sind sehr schöne Tiere solange sie nur meine Fische nicht fressen oder bitte nur die, die ich zur Jagt frei gegeben habe  
Also bitte nicht gleich losschimpfen, der Reiher hat hier echt einen großen Lebensraum an unserem schönen Fluss
und in den letzten 4 Jahren konnte ich beobachten das er sich gut vermehrt hat.
Von einem Tier welches ich anfangs beobachten konnte, fliegt nun schon die ganze Familie über mein Haus  
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wollte ich euch nur mal erzählen was ich beinahe jeden Tag hier beobachte.
Wie die Krähen halt den Reiher jagen und das ist ein faszinierendes Schauspiel am Himmel.


Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich 
Gruß Mienchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hi Mienchen ,  

süß dein Bericht  :razz: 
Hast du denn kein Netz über deinen Teich ?
Wo hast du denn die Fische die du zur Jagt freigegeben hast ? 
__ Reiher sind schön da stimme ich dir zu ... aber sehr gefräßig  :razz: 
Freue mich auf weitere Beiträge von Dir  

Gruß Bine


----------



## Harald (19. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen,

über die Krähen darst Du Dich allerdings auch nicht zu sehr freuen..... die fressen, wenn sie sie erwischen, auch Fische....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2004)

Hi Harald,
  wenn ich die dabei erwische.....
Aber die Krähen doch  sicher nur sehr kleine Fische fressen können oder?
Somit wäre ich dann aus dem __ Schneider :? 
Wußte ich allerdings auch noch nicht von daher sehr interessant.
Mein Bruder sagte mir mal das __ Enten fische fressen würden. Konnte ich nicht so recht glauben, was sagst du denn dazu?

Gruß
Mienchen


----------



## birdy (20. Nov. 2004)

Hi, Mienchen
Bei uns haben die Krähen im Frühsommer schon in aller Hergottsfrüh am Dach gesessen und nach den ganz kleinen Froggis ausschau gehalten und auch verspeist.    Meistens treibt sich immer so eine Bande von 5-6 Tieren herum und die sind ganz schön frech, die helfen zusammen und schlagen sogar die Nachbarkatze in die Flucht. __ Reiher hab ich aber bei uns noch nie gesehen.
Liebe Grüsse
Birdy  :duckie:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2004)

Hi Birdy,
 da brauche ich mich ja nicht zu wundern das ich kaum noch __ Frösche habe.  
Leider kann man sich nicht immer aussuchen wer erwünscht ist und wer nicht. Und immer ist mein Hund auch nicht auf der Hut....
Na ja , Natur eben halt. Versuchen wir das Beste draus zu machen und uns an allem zu erfreuen.

Es grüßt dich lieb
 Gabi ailias Mienchen


----------

